# Dax catches rooster on fly



## capitanmarcos (Feb 4, 2006)

Took the kids fishing and while catching bait saw some fish boiling the surface about three hundred yard away. Get over there and my stepson Dax hops up onto the cooler and starts casting. His second casts into the boiling water gets pounded by this rooster. Hour and forty five minutes later he gets it to the boat. I couldn't be more proud of his great catch.


----------



## clouser (Jun 14, 2006)

Wow...that kid already has better skills than I do!


----------



## CAPT JB (Jun 6, 2006)

That's awsome love to see the younger generation catching fish like that.:biggrin:


----------



## redfishflyfisherdds (Mar 16, 2005)

Is that a mermaid w/ a black swimsuit on in the water w/ that rooster???


----------



## BIGDOUG (Dec 23, 2005)

*rooster on the fly*

what weight fly rod did he catch that rooster fish on? Also what lure did he catch it on? That sure was a nice catch, he should be very proud of it!


----------



## EchoDuck Jr. (Jul 16, 2004)

wow. that looks like soo much fun..


----------



## capitanmarcos (Feb 4, 2006)

That is a mermaid that took some photos with her underwater camera. 12 weight rod a customer made and gave to me and an Islander reel that another client who caught a blue marlin on fly gave me. Dax is coming along well. Hit a small blue popper on floating line.


----------



## scooter3 (Oct 20, 2005)

where was that at


----------



## crowmagnum (Feb 4, 2006)

BIG TIME man! BIG TIME! Thanks for posting!


----------



## BTK (Mar 9, 2007)

Great Job!


----------



## dallasrick (Jan 5, 2005)

good fish, love to get the chance to catch one someday. that boys gonna be a heck of a fisherman. Way to go.


----------

